# Rims!



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF 18 INCH RIMS WILL FIT ON MY 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA25.S WITH OUT GETTING MY WHOLE SUSPENSION DONE??????


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

And yes, they will fit.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Thanks Sorry bout caps. New to this. Hey does anyone know about side sills? Are they easy to install??


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Piece of cake. You use double sided tape and the existing bolts. All you do is wash the area, take the bolts out under the side of the car and bolt the side sills.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Get the side sills at www.nissanwholesaleparts.com, cheapest place for OEM parts.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

That's a great tip Ruben...

Coco, is the install the same for the
Stillen side skirts?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

altima25s said:


> *CAN SOMEONE TELL ME IF 18 INCH RIMS WILL FIT ON MY 2002 NISSAN ALTIMA25.S WITH OUT GETTING MY WHOLE SUSPENSION DONE?????? *


You can also fit 19's or 20's also without disrupting your suspension with the correct offset. I'm on the fence now between doing 18's or 19's.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

go with the 18s... cheaper tires.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *go with the 18s... cheaper tires. *


Absolutely right and the ride will be better. Doesn`t the green Stillen have 19 inchers..


----------

